# key fob fcc id numbers



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You should be good with 23316207

NOTE: Remotes with the same FCC number are NOT always interchangeable. Also, sometimes remotes with 2 or 3 different FCC numbers will work on the same car. SOME remotes are interchangeable, some are not. There are no hard and fast rules about FCC numbers despite what you may have read elsewhere. We usually know which ones will work and which ones won't.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You !


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

montess1 said:


> My 2013 LT 1.4 need a new fob but gm does not have them for sale even with all the updated part numbers. I did find part # 23316207 but a different fcc # on it <snip>


I recently replaced one on my 2012 LS. I got it used off eBay from sffobsinc . It was less than $19 shipped. Sync'ing it up to the car was fairly easy following the instructions in the owner's manual. Mine was p/n 15500222, different than yours.

I'm thinking, as long as you match up the GM part numbers, you should be good to go.

I see yours, 23316207 , on eBay, starting at $40 (including shipping).

HTH.
Doug









Key Fob 23316207 20979468 New Gm | eBay


Key Has Been cut. You can press roll pin out and put your key into this fob Condition is New.



www.ebay.com





.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have one coming and will give it a try!


----------

